# Wounded elk in Parleys



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I hit a six point elk at 9:00 am in Parleys near the summit, The shot was 40 yards quartering away and I hit a little back I thought with the angle that it would be good. It wasn't a pass through. After the hit it took off down canyon and was spraying blood out his right side. I saw where he crossed the ridge so we gave him some time and then started on the blood. The blood was good and we ended up following the trail for maybe a mile and found where he bedded and it was a pool of blood. We ended up following him for another four or five miles with constant blood. He ended up going into a big pine canyon down from the summit and crossing over into Lambs Canyon and continuing up Lambs. I spent all day Saturday up there and went up again today until dark but the snow was getting heavy and covering the blood and tracks until I couldn't see either anymore. The last blood I found was one or two draws down from the gate in Lambs. So now I'm going to try to go and to cover the areas he was heading but I thought I would try to get the word out. If you or anybody you know encounters a 260-300 inch six point hit in the right side probably a little back in these areas I described please let me know. Thanks


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Where is he from the mouth of Lambs? I spend a lot of time up there, and I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

He was up a little from the mouth of Lambs, he was closer to the gate that is locked up in Lambs. Thanks


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope you get him!! If I didn't have work I'd go take a hike and help look for him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you need to pm mignight on the monster muleys forum. He might have some info for you.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> you need to pm mignight on the monster muleys forum. He might have some info for you.


I posted this there also but I will PM him. Thanks


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

good luck to you on finding him i hope you get him soon


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

ANY LUCK??? did anyone help in recovering the bull?


----------



## Yard (Nov 22, 2010)

Last Saturday about 1 hour before before dark I was in a canyon on the east side Lambs about 1 canyon below the gate. I was stalking in onto some deer and I ran across a blood trial in the snow. There wasn't a ton of blood ... usually a quarter size drop every 3-4 feet and usually in the footprint as if blood was running down one leg. The tracks were large. I started following it and followed it for approx 300 yards in a west direction until it climbed out of the snow onto some rocks on the ridge and it appeared to start heading south into the next canyon towards the gate. It was starting to get dark. It had been easy to follow in the snow but with the lower light, impossible to follow on the rocks and I was due to rendevous with my brother at the car so I left. The interesting thing is that there were no human prints following the trail. So it makes me think that if this was the same trail then you hadn't made it that far yet. Looking on Google maps the last spot that I saw blood was about 40.721681,-111.625943. The first time I saw blood was about 40.724397,-111.622252. The last spot where I saw blood it appeared that it was heading approx towards 40.7189,-111.622381. If he had already come 5 miles who knows how far he could go ... maybe clear to Milcreek. It is probably to late to find him but just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Yard (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry it wasn't last Saturday( 20th) it was Saturday 13th.


----------



## Yard (Nov 22, 2010)

after reading your post It looks like you hit him Sunday 14th ... so couldn't be the same animal.


----------

